# Nba 2k10



## DerSitzRiese (11. November 2009)

Habs mir gestern via Steam gesaugt. Nur 19,99€.

Wer zockt noch und hat Lust auf ein Spielchen?

Is mein erstes Spiel dieser Art und ich muss noch viel üben .


----------



## boerigard (12. November 2009)

Ich hab auch lange überlebt, ob ich es mir kaufe (gerade bei dem Preis).
Aber es gibt so viele Berichte über Probleme im Multiplayer (FPS begrenzt auf 15 zb). Ist mir momentan noch etwas unsicher und ich warte auf einen Patch.
Hast du schon mal Online gespielt und gab es Probleme?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. November 2009)

Nein, online habe ich noch nicht gespielt. Dazu fühle ich mich noch nicht "fit" genug.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2009)

http://2ksports.com/videos/popular

Keiner am zocken?


----------



## Xion4 (15. November 2009)

Würde ich gerne, jedoch gibts da eine bekannte Gamepad Problematik. Mein Pad ist nicht kompatibel. Und wie auch 2k9 soll bei 2k10 ein freies einstellen nicht möglich sein.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2009)

Xpadder.com mal probiert?

Ich habe nur ein paar Soundprobleme.


----------



## Xion4 (15. November 2009)

Ja nee, ich habe ein Gamepad, so ist es nicht. Nur ist es nicht wirklich kompatibel. Ich denke nur das 360er Pad ist wirklich kompatibel.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. November 2009)

Mit dem Tool kannst du ja eben jedes Pad kompatibel "machen". Das Spiel "denkt" du zockst mit der Tastatur oder einem anderem kompatiblem Pad.


----------



## Xion4 (19. November 2009)

ich werde es mal ausprobieren...


----------

